# Once in a lifetime catch at the edge



## Cjperciavalle (Aug 23, 2017)

Thursday night fishing the edge, I dropped a live Pinfish down in 185ft of water trying to pull up a grouper. I felt an odd bite so I started to reel and it was just dead weight. It turned out to be a monster Lobster….. first for me!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I've never caught a lobster on hook and line. That's a BIG one. I'm glad you let him go.

Jim


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Closed season anyway. But being that big, I'd tossed it back too, even if the season was open.
Grouper like them lobsters.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice! Wow!


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

That is pretty crazy.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

murfpcola said:


> That is pretty crazy.


Not crazy. Back in late 70s big spiney lobster were all over the trisler grounds. Plus many shovel nose lobster. Then other divers found out about it and they slowly got less and less. I havent dove it in 40 years.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang weird catch fer sure.....I bet it never made it back to gulf floor!!!!


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

sealark said:


> Not crazy. Back in late 70s big spiney lobster were all over the trisler grounds. Plus many shovel nose lobster. Then other divers found out about it and they slowly got less and less. I havent dove it in 40 years.


You catch many on rod and reel while you were diving?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

murfpcola said:


> You catch many on rod and reel while you were diving?


Not hardly what is a rod and reel ?


----------

